# Hilarious quote from Jackson's new book..



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

> A few hours later, during dinner in Key Biscayne with the staff, Vitti told us that Kobe has been threatening again to opt out of his contract, vowing "to take Slava [Medvedenko] with me." Slava? Was this an indication of Kobe's being totally out of touch with reality? If Kobe was interested in taking along a player who would defer to him, Slava Medvedenko was the worst choice imaginable. He hasn't passed up a shot since November.


Was Kobe kidding? LOL. I'm glad he didn't leave. He may have taken Devean George too!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I didn't know Kobe and Slava were that close.

I really think Slava is better than most people give him credit for.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Phil Jackson details clashes with Kobe Bryant

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Phil Jackson called his relationship with Kobe Bryant at times a ``psychological war'' and sought to trade his star guard in January, according to a diary of the former Lakers coach.

The diary of the 2003-04 season, titled ``The Last Season: A Team in Search of Its Soul,'' will be released this month. An excerpt of the book will be published in next week's issue of Los Angeles magazine.

``I do know that there were many occasions this year when I felt like there was a psychological war going on between us,'' Jackson wrote. 

``Amazingly, we came to a truce, even to a higher level of trust. Ultimately, though, I don't believe we developed enough trust between us to win a championship.''

Jackson said the strain between him and Bryant led him to hire a therapist to consult with during the season, according to the Los Angeles Times, which printed excerpts from the magazine article in its Tuesday edition.

Alyson Sadofsky, a spokeswoman for SFX Basketball Group in Washington, said Bryant would not comment on the story.

Jackson wrote he became so frustrated with Bryant that he told general manager Mitch Kupchak in January, ``I won't coach this team next year if he is still here. He won't listen to anyone. I've had it with this kid.''

It was not the first time Jackson requested the team trade Bryant. He sought to trade him to the Phoenix Suns for Jason Kidd and Shawn Marion in the 1999-00 season. But then-general manager Jerry West told Jackson that owner Jerry Buss would never trade the Laker star, he wrote in his diary. Jackson said he was told the same thing last season.

During last week's training camp, Bryant said he misses Jackson.

``We've had our tough times, we had our share of arguments, but I've always respected him as a coach,'' he said.

Jackson became exasperated with the feuding between Bryant and Shaquille O'Neal.

``At times the pettiness between the two of them can be unbelievably juvenile,'' he wrote.

Jackson wrote that Bryant was angry that O'Neal received allowances from the Lakers organization, but that ``nobody this year, or in any year I've coached, has received more 'allowances' than Kobe Bryant.''

Among those allowances was the Lakers organization's partial payment for the private jets Bryant took to Colorado for the hearings in his rape case.

Bryant complained about the kind of plane he was given to fly to Colorado, Jackson wrote, adding ``He should feel fortunate that he's not footing the bill himself.''

Jackson said he became conditioned to blame Bryant, even when it wasn't the player's fault.

The sexual assault charge against Bryant was dismissed last month at his accuser's request, but he still faces a lawsuit filed in Denver by the woman.

Bryant told Jackson that O'Neal's presence on the team would affect his decision to stay with the Lakers, adding, ``I'm tired of being a sidekick,'' Jackson wrote.

Bryant has said he had no role in Jackson or O'Neal's departure from the team. Jackson retired, and O'Neal was traded to the Miami Heat. Buss also said the decision to trade O'Neal was made independently of Bryant.

Jackson said he had run-ins with O'Neal as well but that coaching him was ``an experience I will cherish forever.''

(Yada Yada Yada :laugh: )


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> I didn't know Kobe and Slava were that close.
> 
> I really think Slava is better than most people give him credit for.


He is. He carried the Lakers for like a 8 game stretch where Shaq, Malone and Kobe were all injured with several 20-10 games. They put up a respectable record then. 

George happens to be better than people give him credit for as well. Fish was better than people gave him credit for as well and Laker fans that bashed him will really miss him when they watch Atkins.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> He is. He carried the Lakers for like a 8 game stretch where Shaq, Malone and Kobe were all injured with several 20-10 games. They put up a respectable record then.
> ...


Was anyone on the Lakers not an allstar talent?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bahaha, I like Kobe's sense of humor. Even though I think Slava can be a very decent big man in this league, I highly doubt Kobe was being serious. If he was, he needs a reality check.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Kobe has a very good sense of reality, he was joking.


About Slava though, this guy is a true ballhog, and I can not stand ballhogs. They have a flawed concept of the game in their heads. 

Besides that, he plays poor D and likes to miss layups on occasion.

I would be perfectly happy if the Lakers got rid of him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Was anyone on the Lakers not an allstar talent?


Yes, according to Kobe and Lakers fans Shaq was not an allstar talent last year.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, according to Kobe and Lakers fans Shaq was not an allstar talent last year.


Link? :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Was anyone on the Lakers not an allstar talent?


Nobody besides Shaq and Kobe. I'm sure you have a point there but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Fish was better than people gave him credit for as well and Laker fans that bashed him will really miss him when they watch Atkins.


WORD!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, according to Kobe and Lakers fans Shaq was not an allstar talent last year.


:laugh:
We want proof.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Slava is talented and I think his problem is he loses confidence too easily. He can score and rebound when confident but gets down on himself when things not confident. 

He was too intimdated by Shaq and Kobe to play comfortably. 

I think Rush was the same way and might thrive now that Shaq and Phil are gone. 

I'm predicting a big year from Rush. 

That being said Slava's defense is a borderline joke. 

I agree with Jamel about George though another player who has confidence problems also felt intimidated by Shaq and Kobe. He allowed Kobe in his ear too much he should have told Kobe to F off and get out my ear. 

George has played in alot of big games and been solid in alot of them. Without Phil's mind games he could excel. 

Alot of the young guys couldn't deal with Phil's method's. 

its time for last season to die . 

Phil and Shaq are just bitter because they lost the power struggle to Kobe.

Phil even admitted that he blamed Kobe for things that he didn't do. I said from the beginning that Phil blamed Kobe for too much of the problems.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

George just sucks, it's not that people were in his ear. He justs sucks.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Kobe has a very good sense of reality, he was joking.


Did you read the entire article?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> George just sucks, it's not that people were in his ear. He justs sucks.


I tend to agree. I've been on the George bandwagon for so long because I've wanted him to succeed. I recognized his flaws but thought that he had enough athleticism, skill, and tenacity to overcome them. He doesn't. He'lll forever be an average SF in the NBA. He's at his best when he's relegated to bench duty and comes in for 10-15 mins for defense, rebounding, and hustle. He's got a strong work ethic but he's just not very good. Kareem Rush, on the other hand, has some skill but doesn't have the same mentality that George has. That's probably why he'll never fully realize his potential. The guy I'm counting on now is Caron Butler. I think that he has enough skill and tenacity to become a pretty good starting SF in this league. Hopefully, he'll be a solid #3 option for this team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Average sf does not = sucks.

He's proved he's a rotation player in the NBA, but the George haters will never concede that. Not calling you a George hater pinball.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Devean George can play some pretty nice D and rebound well in limited minutes, and isn't too bad when it comes to hitting open threes.

Having said that, the man is absolutely devoid of basketball IQ and has little actual talent.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

George needs to do some serious studying, If he could raise his bball IQ and pass the ball a lot better, he would be a much better player. 

One thing I do like about George is his ability to get his hands on a lot of balls, tips on offense, lazy passes on D, etc. 

He just needs a much better understanding of the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Calling me a George hater is stupid. The facts are, he sucks. No hate, just plain old common sense. Stop defending him, because he is garbage. You like to be right Jamel, but you've been proven wrong so many times, you would think you would just keep your mouth shut. 

Jesus, defending the scrubosity of Devean George. Just because he is a Laker doesn't mean he is any good. The guy is trash.


----------



## hotel312 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Kobe Cancer!!!*

I told all of you basketball geniuses the deal. You just don't want to believe reality, drinking that Kobe Kool Aid like its Rev Jim Jones' Kool Aid. 

"I've had it with this kid. He won't listen to anybody."

All your boy can hope for is to lead the league in scoring because he will definitely lead the league in shot attempts. One positive, he will have time in the summer to work on a golf game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Shaq, is that you?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Shaq, is that you?


You must have read my mind. Is that Shaunie Nelson-O'Neal?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Nobody besides Shaq and Kobe. I'm sure you have a point there but I'm not sure what it is.


No Jamel, you know exactly what my point is, so keep playing dumb if you wish, but is disapointing to say the least. 

You just talked up about 4 guys in this thread. Slava is not a good big man, Fish is an average point guard. I could continue if you wish.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> No Jamel, you know exactly what my point is, so keep playing dumb if you wish, but is disapointing to say the least.
> ...


Fish is a Laker? Talking up is not the same as saying they don't deserve to be in the league. Fish is a average PF, George average SF and Slava average backup.

Lakers were a pretty good team last year you know.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Calling me a George hater is stupid. The facts are, he sucks. No hate, just plain old common sense. Stop defending him, because he is garbage. You like to be right Jamel, but you've been proven wrong so many times, you would think you would just keep your mouth shut.
> 
> Jesus, defending the scrubosity of Devean George. Just because he is a Laker doesn't mean he is any good. The guy is trash.


George sucks
George sucks
George sucks

That's all I hear.

Backup your opinion. Even the Kobe haters do that.

What do you mean by sucks? He is NBDL caliber? Not good enough to start? What? And not sure why you are so rude. I'm not as wrong as anybody else, including you.

And if he wasn't a Laker I would still disagree with people who said he doesn't deserve to be in the league. You won't see me praise overrated Lakers like Butler and Walton.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> George sucks
> ...


He definatly deserves to be in the league, but he seems lost of offence alot of the time, and gets silly fouls every game.

Not a horrible player, but not average either in my books.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

George is a horrible player for what he gets paid, about the MLE ($4.9M or something, I can't remember what the MLE was when he got it). 

If George were only getting $1M per, I wouldn't really mind him too much. 

That said, no matter his salary, the guy is a below average NBA player.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

I always thought George was an average player.. Just inconsistent. There are times when he looks like one of the better role players on any team and times where he just looks terrible.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

In the frameword of the lakers and their national profile George is a natrual fall guy for whats wrong because the almighty Kobe and Shaq couldn't possibly cost teams games it must be George, Fish and Horrry's fault. 

George isn't a good player. I never bought into the POTENTIAL that too many people have bought into over the years. I just thought he was a good athlete with average NBA skills. Lots of Lakers fans thought because West discovered him that somehow he was gonna become a star in the league. He's just a run and jumper in a league of run and jumpers 

I think he has value because of his experience level and the coaching he's received and in a different light could be productive for a lesser franchise. 

He helped win the Spurs series as far as I'm concerned with that 16 point outburst in the Fisher .04 game. If the Lakers don't get his spurt and build that lead they aren't even close at the end. 

I've dissed him many times because of the mental mistakes he's made many times he never made amends for them because he didn't have the talent or fan patience to overcome them. 

Kobe screws up in a game then comes back and drops 20 in a quarter all is forgiven. 

I've thought about George and over time realized I was way too harsh. 

George is average. Thats all.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> In the frameword of the lakers and their national profile George is a natrual fall guy for whats wrong because the almighty Kobe and Shaq couldn't possibly cost teams games it must be George, Fish and Horrry's fault.
> 
> George isn't a good player. I never bought into the POTENTIAL that too many people have bought into over the years. I just thought he was a good athlete with average NBA skills. Lots of Lakers fans thought because West discovered him that somehow he was gonna become a star in the league. He's just a run and jumper in a league of run and jumpers
> ...


I can live with that. Very good physical skills (body, strength, athleticism) but mediocre basketball skills and instincts. In the end that probably makes him average, possibly slightly below average.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

His only real basketball skill is shooting, and he can only do that off the pass or one or two hard dribbles.

However...

-He is the best closeout defender on the Lakers
-He is by far the best hustler
-He is the best offensive rebounder besides our 6'9" and over guys
-He's the most athletic after Kobe
-He's the best 3point shooter after Rush and Atkins (jury out on Brown and Sasha)

He does make a ton of mental mistakes and no longer will we have to play him in the 4th, but he is a good 20 minute per night player.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> His only real basketball skill is shooting, and he can only do that off the pass or one or two hard dribbles.
> 
> However...
> ...


When George returns, there's going to be a nice battle going on between both he and Jumaine Jones. Jones has many of the same attributes as George and they'll probably be fighting for one of the last active roster spots seeing as how we're stacked at SF. In the end, the loser just might end up being dealt.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Another interesting quote from the book 

NY Times, also on hoopshype.com rumor section:

"After the Lakers lost the third game of the finals, *Jackson and O'Neal met in a bathroom to plot strategy *. O'Neal suggested that Jackson play the little-used small forward Bryon Russell. Jackson called the idea ludicrous because Russell did not know the offense. Then, other players, including Bryant, joined them in the bathroom. After hearing several suggestions, Bryant told the group how much he hated the triangle offense, but he would run it, pass the ball to O'Neal and beat the Pistons down low."

hehe... I find it amusing that Jackson (the Zen Master) had to resort to ask tactical advices from Shaq (of all people!) in a bathroom...


----------

